# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Tabletki poronne jakie skutki uboczne??

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Jestem w 12 tygodniu ciąży, tydzień temu zażyłam tabletki poronne misoprostol. Krwawienie wystąpiło, lecz po konsultacji z ginekologiem, dowiedziałam się, że płód nadal jest. Jaka jest szansa, że dziecko urodzi się chore? Konieczna jest teraz aborcja za granicą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co lekarz mówił ? z dzieckiem wszytko ok? teoretycznie ryzyko uszkodzenia płodu przez misoprostol jest niewielkie. jeśli nie zmieniłaś swojej decyzji możesz powtórzyć próbę z artrotekiem, Jak go dawkowałaś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz mówi, że wszystko jest w porządku, lecz nie ma pojęcia o tych tabletkach. Dwie tabletki pod język, po 3h kolejna taka samą dawkę. Przeczytałam, ze te tabletki mogą spowodować wady układu nerwowego lub uszkodzenie kończyn.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lekarz mówi, że wszystko jest w porządku, lecz nie ma pojęcia o tych tabletkach. Dwie tabletki pod język, po 3h kolejna taka samą dawkę. Przeczytałam, ze te tabletki mogą spowodować wady układu nerwowego lub uszkodzenie kończyn.



mogą ale nie muszą.. jednak decydując się na aborcję, warto doprowadzić sprawę do końca, żeby nie mieć potem wyrzutów że sprowadziło się chore dziecko na świat. i wzięłaś tylko cztery tabletki ? to o wiele za mało. Do przeprowadzenia aborcji potrzebujesz minimum 12 tabletek, czyli trzy dawki po 4 tabletki. Gdyby akcja się nie rozwijała, możesz przyjąć kolejne dwie dawki, razem max 20 tabletek przy jednej próbie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie nastąpiło z licznymi skrzepami, ból był przy tym okropny, wydawać się mogło, że już po wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no niestety tak już jest z samym arthrotekiem, czasem jest wielkie krwawienie, a okazuje się że ciąża się trzyma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z czystym sumieniem polecam.dzis dostalam paczke . pani godna zaufania 575823497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszust !!!!!!! Ham i cwaniak !!!
Jesli nie chcecie byc oszukane nic nie kupujcie i nie sprzedawajcie mu !!
Dane : 
Kornel Kiżewski
Ul lubichowska 86/1
83-200
Starogard gdanski 
Nr konta 89 1060 0076 0000 3130 0141 7578
Numer tel 533 534 723 oszust !!!!!
Sprawe zgłosiłam na policje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2listki czyli 20 sztuk arthrotecu . Moge na maila albo mmsem wyslac zdjecia dla wiarygodnosci. 
kornela.korzen90@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ORYGINALNY CYTOTEC PROSTO Z APTEKI.

ODBIÓR OSOBISTY ORAZ WYSYŁKA.

12 SZT 400ZŁ

KONTAKT :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotecu. Orginalne z paragonem z apteki. W srodku dwa blistry plus ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjecia mmsem lub mailem . wysle szybka paczka 24h.
575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec 20sztuk plus tabletka ru. Podobno 100 ÷ skuteczne. Podobno bo kupilam ale sie rozmyslilam - nie uzylam i chce sprzedac. Tylko zdecydowanej osobie
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec Forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu),prześle zdjęcie na życzenie.Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne.Cena 200zl
Mogę wyslac za pobraniem.Możliwy również odbior osobisty.Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl/
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19,56zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## ANIA7777

> Witam,
> Jestem w 12 tygodniu ciąży, tydzień temu zażyłam tabletki poronne misoprostol. Krwawienie wystąpiło, lecz po konsultacji z ginekologiem, dowiedziałam się, że płód nadal jest. Jaka jest szansa, że dziecko urodzi się chore? Konieczna jest teraz aborcja za granicą?


 Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numerKB KONTAKT 577,132,423 i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się dobrze skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli rozważasz aborcję, masz wątpliwości, chcesz z kimś porozmawiać?

Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia  (codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00)

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Czujesz się osamotniona, nie masz z kim porozmawiać.
Skontaktuj się z nami. Kobietawpigulce.pl
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc. Mamy czas, aby z Tobą porozmawiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do zaoferowania dwa oryginalne zestawy leków poronnych.
Leki sa oryginalne , nie obiecuje jak inni sprzedawcy JA GWARANTUJE udaną kuracje oraz pelna dyskrecje.

Jestem pod stalym kontaktem telefonicznym, po odbiorze leku nie urywam kontaktu jak inni tylko do samego konca mam kontakt.

Zestaw 1. Arthrotec FORTE 12szt plus RU486 300zl 
Zestaw 2. Cytotec 12szt plus RU486 680zl

UWAGA!!!
ZESTAWY STOSOWANE MOGĄ BYĆ DO 18 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY

wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia więc na pewno nie zostaniesz oszukana 
mój numer 574..775..418 

Dyskrecja 
Expresowa wysyłka
Wysyłka również za granicę
Leki doustne i dopochwowe
Dobierane indywidualnie do wieki , masy ciała itp co jest ważne aby przyniosły pożądany skutek
Wieloletnie doświadczenie 
Pomogłam wielu kobietom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 519.796.536
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

519.796.536


Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 519.796.536
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszust !!!!!!! Ham i cwaniak !!!
> Jesli nie chcecie byc oszukane nic nie kupujcie i nie sprzedawajcie mu !!
> Dane : 
> Kornel Kiżewski
> Ul lubichowska 86/1
> 83-200
> Starogard gdanski 
> Nr konta 89 1060 0076 0000 3130 0141 7578
> Numer tel 533 534 723 oszust !!!!!
> Sprawe zgłosiłam na policje .


Hehehe. Sprawę zgłosiłaś na policję i co powiedziałaś, że chciałaś usunąć ciążę i zostałaś wydymana bo tabletki nie zadziałały? Idiotka.

----------


## krokodylek98

Dziewczyny napiszcie mi jak dokladnie uzyc Artrotec...Pod jezyk czy dopochwowo i w jakiej ilosci.Plis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zagraniczny Artrotec jest on troszeczkę mocniejszy niż ten nasz Polski więc jest bardziej skuteczny. Zostało mi się jedno opakowanie i gdyby jakaś dziewczyna potrzebowała to chętnie odsprzedam za cenę jaką za niego zapłaciłam czyli 200zl. Kontakt 502-246-775.
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie bo ja zostałam 2 razy oszukana i zawsze prościej o zdjęcie z aktualną data

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga 

Na debila który twierdzi,że wszyscy oszukują tylko on ma oryginał. Wszystkich obraża wstawia wyssane z palca numery kont itp. 

Rada jest taka każdy ma swój rozum i zrobi jak uważa:

1 Paczka musi być za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. - to jest  podstawa NIGDY NIE PŁAĆCIE ZA TAKIE PRZESYŁKI Z GÓRY!!!!

Jeśli ktokolwiek oferuje wam wysyłkę ze sprawdzeniem to was nie oszuka!!
Bo najpierw zobaczycie dyskretnie co przyszło a potem odbieracie i płacicie lub oddajecie.

Dodatkowo każdy wie że paczki przechodzą odprawę graniczną i są skanowane.
Podczas skanu jak celnik ma stwierdzić że to nie są np extasy?? lub inne narkotyki???
Więc rekwiruje a wy macie problemy bo trzeba się tłumaczyć ( wezwania, stres, czas) 

Były już takie przypadki na forach, że po kilku tygodniach od zastosowania leków odezawała się policja lub straż graniczna/ celna w celu zamawianych środków z zagranicy.

Dlatego ja nic nie sugeruje ,nie namawiam a jedynie uświadamiam że nie jest tak pięknie jak pisze jakiś "dobry wujek" , który zjadł wszystkie rozumy i wciska swój towar.

Przypominam ze jakiś czas temu facet sprzedawał tabletki niby poronne a były to witaminy.

W dzisiejszych czasach przy zakupach przez internet SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ TO PODSTAWA

ZAMÓW--SPRAWDŹ CO PRZYSZŁO---ZAPŁAĆ

czujności i udanych zabiegów.

----------


## BeataLubomska

Niestety ale nie masz racji...
Zaznaczę , że z natury jestem bardzo ostrożna.
Pod koniec zeszłego roku kupiłam tabletki z polskiego ogłoszenia. Kontakt email potem nawet zadzwoniłam żeby mieć pewność. Pan zapewniał, że tabletki są oryginalnie zapakowane, dostałam ich zdjęcie. Umówiłam się na przesyłkę kurierską za pobraniem. Taka też przyszła kurierem inpost. Okazało się, że kurier nie wyda mi paczki jeżeli nie zapłacę. Otworzyłam ją przy kurierze bo Pan był miły i poczekał. Było tam 9 tabletek bardziej przypominających aspirynę niż tabletki ze zdjęcia. Nie były to w każdym razie zamawiane tabletki w oryginalnym blistrze.
Załamana zamówiłam zestaw w krytykowanego przez Ciebie wow. Przyszedł kurierem po 4 dniach. 
Co do odpowiedzialności to tez nie masz racji. Jeżeli zamawiam tabletki sama to nie ponoszę żadnej odpowiedzialności prawnej (chyba, że robię to dla kogoś innego).
Jestem już 4 mc. po zabiegu i tak naprawdę zapomniałam o sprawie. Żenujące jest tylko to, że kierowani chęcią zysku dla paru złotych żerujecie na ludzkim nieszczęściu.

PS. Cytat ze strony inpost:
"Sprawdzenie zawartości paczki, a dostawa za pobraniem
Bardzo często dochodzi do sytuacji, w której klient postanawia zakupić towar za pobraniem, by w razie niezgodności zamówienia lub widocznych uszkodzeń, nie odebrać go od kuriera. Niestety, takie myślenie jest błędne i niezgodne z przepisami prawa. Regulamin firm kurierskich wyraźnie zaznacza, że paczka może zostać otwarta przez klienta dopiero w momencie, gdy dokona on opłaty za doręczaną przesyłkę oraz podpisze stosowny dokument."

żródło: inpost.pl/aktualnosci-dlaczego-nalezy-sprawdzic-zawartosc-paczki-w-obecnosci-kuriera

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Re Poeta: Niestety ale nie masz racji...
> Zaznaczę , że z natury jestem bardzo ostrożna.
> Pod koniec zeszłego roku kupiłam tabletki z polskiego ogłoszenia. Kontakt email potem nawet zadzwoniłam żeby mieć pewność. Pan zapewniał, że tabletki są oryginalnie zapakowane, dostałam ich zdjęcie. Umówiłam się na przesyłkę kurierską za pobraniem. Taka też przyszła kurierem inpost. Okazało się, że kurier nie wyda mi paczki jeżeli nie zapłacę. Otworzyłam ją przy kurierze bo Pan był miły i poczekał. Było tam 9 tabletek bardziej przypominających aspirynę niż tabletki ze zdjęcia. Nie były to w każdym razie zamawiane tabletki w oryginalnym blistrze.
> Załamana zamówiłam zestaw w krytykowanego przez Ciebie wow. Przyszedł kurierem po 4 dniach. 
> Co do odpowiedzialności to tez nie masz racji. Jeżeli zamawiam tabletki sama to nie ponoszę żadnej odpowiedzialności prawnej (chyba, że robię to dla kogoś innego).
> Jestem już 4 mc. po zabiegu i tak naprawdę zapomniałam o sprawie. Żenujące jest tylko to, że kierowani chęcią zysku dla paru złotych żerujecie na ludzkim nieszczęściu.
> 
> PS. Cytat ze strony inpost:
> "Sprawdzenie zawartości paczki, a dostawa za pobraniem
> ...


Lepiej bym tego nie wyjaśnił. Brawo.
Beato napisz do mnie na prv. przygotowuję stronę w w w z informacjami o tych "biznesmenach" chciałbym poznać bliżej twoją historię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chciałaś a stało się i jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc.
Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl
Zadzwoń, napisz, czekamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Informuję że są firmy na polskim rynku, które oferują sprawdzenie zawartości przed opłatą. 
NIE SĄ TO FIRMY KURIERSKIE TYPU DPD CZY DHL  bo one najpierw wymagają zapłaty a potem ewentualnie reklamacji.

TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE POCZTA POLSKA OFERUJE UCZCIWE SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZESYŁKI PRZED OPŁATĄ.

Jeśli ktokolwiek wyśle Wam tabletki przez Pocztę Polską z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości NIGDY NIE ZOSTANIECIE OSZUKANE/NI   

Ta usługa jest dodatkowo płatna więc nikt Wam nie zrobi problemu żeby zobaczyć czy  w środku nie ma np jabłka czy mydła jak kiedyś było już to opisywane na forum.

Nie dajcie sobie wciskać ciemnoty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wystarczy udać się na najbliższą placówkę POCZTY POLSKIEJ i wszystko się dowiecie że można zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

ZAMAWIAJCIE TYLKO OD OSÓB CO WYSYŁAJĄ PRZEZ POCZTĘ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI A NIE STRACICIE PIENIĘDZY I OTRZYMACIE CO CHCECIE.

----------


## Krystyna_Loba

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę, napiszcie jak zażyć arthrotrc lub cyctocec? by poszło sprawnie i skutecznie? lepiej się ruszać czy nie podczas brania tabletek? lepiej w nocy czy w dzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i potrzebujesz pomocy, skontaktuj się z nami. Znajdziesz nas na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dzień dobry.
W końcu jakiś wzmożony ruch w ogłoszeniach  :Smile: 

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Podobnie jest z przygotowanymi przez "sprzedawców" osobnymi stronami w w w. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.

Niektóre ze stron aby się uwiarygodnić posiadają w swojej treści formularz z możliwością dodawania opinii przez kupujących. To oczywiście ściema - sprawdź i dodaj opinię. Niestety nie pojawi się ona na stronie  :Frown: 

Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę *Pocztą Polską* ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w *oryginalne blistry* to nie odbieraj przesyłki - to *oszustwo* !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? Masz pytania?
Strona w w w . k o b i e t a w  p i g u l c e . p l jest dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena 450
Zł kontakt 794068660
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje zarabiają coraz mniej bo informacje o ich przekrętach idą w świat  :Wink: 
Wzmagają swoja aktywność w sieci bo zyski z oszustw się kurczą. Coraz więcej osób czyta informację o ich złodziejskich sztuczkach.
Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w .kobietawpigulce.pl/czy-jestem-w-ciazy-znaczenie-i-interpretacja-poziomu-beta-hcg/

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> w w w .kobietawpigulce.pl/czy-jestem-w-ciazy-znaczenie-i-interpretacja-poziomu-beta-hcg/


Kupujcie *wyłącznie* Pocztą Polską, wyłącznie za *pobraniem* i *sprawdzeniem* zawartości.
Jeżeli w środku nie będzie ORYGINALNEGO blistra z aktualną datą ważności - *nie odbieraj paczki*.
Niech oszuści płacą za przesyłki  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

      tel 510.206.778

    Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
    Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
    Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
    Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
    Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
    Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

        tel 510.206.778


    1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    ?ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru

    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych


    WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
    Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki PONIEWAZ ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA / NY
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ


    Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

    Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

    Jak zamówiĆ
   w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA 510.206.778

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry, jeśli jesteś zdecydowana na usunięcie ciąży i chcesz to zrobić bezpiecznie bezpiecznymi środkami oryginalnie zapakowanymi i nie chcesz zostać oszukana to napisz do mnie michalinalebara@op.pl
Posiadam skuteczne środki działające do 12 tygodnia. Szybka wysyłka, lub spotkanie i odbiór osobisty. Pomogę Ci przez to przejść, oraz będę wsparciem dla kobiet, które tego wsparcia nie mają a bardzo potrzebują rozmowy  :Smile:  jestem tu dla Ciebie!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Royalpharma

Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston ( Mifeprex, RU486, French Pill )
Mizoprostol, Cytotec

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Kontakt tylko na naszą bezpieczną szyfrowaną skrzynkę e-mail:

WhatsApp +48 576 247 594
Enail: angelakowasky@gmail.com

Przestrzegamy przed zakupami gdzie trzeba dzwonić do sprzedawcy lub płacić za pobraniem
około 300zł czyli poniżej wartości rynkowej narażając się na zakup chińskich podróbek
lub wyciek danych personalnych.
Pamiętajcie służby nie śpią, a takie działania pozostawiają ślady.

Tylko u nas bezpieczny anonimowy zakup oraz 100% dyskrecji.

Nie zwlekaj, pisz teraz, Twój każdy dzień zwłoki obniża skuteczność farmakologicznego przerwania ciąży.
Gwarantowana dostawa w 24h.


aborcja, aborcja farmakologiczna, aborcja tabletki, aborcja tabletkami,ile kosztują tabletki poronne, tabletki wczesnoporonne cena, tabletki poronne cena, jak usunąć ciążę tabletkami,tabletka poronna nazwa, tabletki poronne cena apteka, tabletki wczesnoporonne cena w aptece, ile kosztuje tabletka poronna, mifepristone gdzie kupic, tabletki poronne bez recepty cena, sprzedam tabletki poronne, tabletki poronne gdzie kupić, mifepristone cena, tabletki poronne sprzedam, tabletki wczesnoporonne sprzedam, sprzedam tabletki poronne, leki poronne kupie, pigułka wczesnoporonna cena

WhatsApp +48 576 247 594
Enail: angelakowasky@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfaizer cena za 12 sztuk 450 kontakt
asnaghena@gmail.com

----------

